# Can U Get A Accurate Catapult?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i have heard a few people recently saying that there catapults are very accurate, i dont think you can get a "accurate catapult" my opinion is its all down to the person shooting it! as long as its got 2 forks it will shoot, what do you guys think? john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to admit im a better shot with some of my slingshots than others, but your right its the person, just look at dgui he doesnt even need a slingshot ha ha, jeff


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think its the person but the catapult will make a difference. If its not comfortable or doesn't fit the hand it won't shoot well for you. I also find some slingshots just won't shoot well for me for no obvious reason.
Although not sure if anyone has tried the ones with the swivelling head and a red dot scope but to me the theory of them seems good but not sure it would work in practice.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I find that after a few shots, I can shoot just about any catty I have in my hands. And I might add, accurately. Frogman


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

For me its fork width, I shoot frames with a small throat much better then those that are wide.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it is both. The person can only be "so" good, and then the bands, fork width, pouch, etc take over.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Except for the accurately part, I agree with Frogman above.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

All down two the person


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's both if your not comfortable with what you shoot example me and flatbands, I was wary when they snapped I had several smacks across the face with them so concentrating on the target was difficult, all you were waiting for was the snap and sting after it hit you. With the tubes I dont get that you can see the wear and change them before they snap and if they do happen to snap they never hit you just pop out , but you can tell before they snap as the ruptured tube throws the shot off line and find you miss the target. Thats the rambling over with so basically both the shooter and the catty.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think any slingshot by itself is generally more "accurate" but some do fit the individual better sort of like shoes, the same pair will fit two people differently and that may effect preformance...altough there are some truely crappy slingshots out there that don't fit anyone well, sort of like Payless shoes...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think we all have our slingshots we are more accurate with but it doesn't make it more accurate of a design, it is just what we are comfortable with.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I personally think it's the person. A certain slingshot or catapult in our hands might make us feel we will be better with it and in thinking and believing so will actually make us shoot better. However, I believe that certain slingshots just naturally fir better according to our preferences.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

It's the Indian not the arrow.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Ypu can make a grossly inaccurate slinghot by using unsuitable rubber materials, choose a very poor pouch or an attachment method that ****s with every shot. But if you got the catapult right, its all about the shooter - who, of course, can develop aiming styles or habits that lead to certain preferences concerning the shape of a slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My thoughts have changed on that subject. Now it is my opinion that you can get a friendly slingshot, friendly as compatable to your hand and your style of shooting but not an accurate slingshot, I don't think that is possible. Accurcy depends mostly on band or tube setup and pouch release. But this is only an opinion.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

"Beauty and comfort are found in the frame.

Performance in the bands.

And accuracy in the shooter."

Those words are from ZDP, and I agree.

* * * 
"Beware the man who only has one slingshot. He's probably very good with it."

That one comes from Jaybird, and I agree.

* * *

Yes, you may shoot some frames better than others, but is that the frame's fault?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A good shooter, will draw the very best, out of whatever frame he is shooting. - Yours Truly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

The shooter makes the slingshot, the slingshot does not a great shooter make..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like dgui's notion of a "friendly" slingshot. I have a couple that are much friendlier to me than the rest of my collection. They're not more accurate by themselves but they agree with my hand, my draw length, anchor point, aiming style, etc.
They're friendly to me


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Gwilym said:


> I think its the person but the catapult will make a difference. If its not comfortable or doesn't fit the hand it won't shoot well for you. I also find some slingshots just won't shoot well for me for no obvious reason.
> Although not sure if anyone has tried the ones with the swivelling head and a red dot scope but to me the theory of them seems good but not sure it would work in practice.


I used to shoot one when I was new to slingshots. I thought it was the best slingshot in the world at one time. They are indeed very accurate with nicely designed target pistol style gun sights. As well a it was designed, sadly the rear sight was plastic. The laser dot is too small to see at range, and gimmicky. It was decidedly awkward to carry and too noisy for hunting due to the swiveling forks and the hinged top. It has too many moving parts for a slingshot IMO, lots of little screws and such that could be lost easily. The posts(also plastic) where the tubes mount were a turn off as well. You'd be much better off going with a Saunders WRP, a similar class of contraption. Although it is entirely plastic, it is much lighter, more compact broken down, less moving parts, less noisy, more efficient, and half the price or less.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm hesitant to respond to this thread as I think it's probably baiting... but I'll bite anyway.
It's about the whole package, not my opinion but a fact.

For example, I can take a Remington 700 police sniper rifle outfitted with a quality scope and match ammo and do things with it most people would think are incredible. eg one time I killed a whitetail at 700 yards when he was on the run with one shot in the back of the head. And another time I cut 5 cards in 5 shots from 200 yards.... 
Then I can take the same ammo and scope and put it on a Walmart special and shoot fairly well but nothing that's really all that great... If I hit one card on the face from 200 yards in 5 shots I'd be lucky.

My service pistol was a modified Beretta that from a bench rest could put 15 rounds of FMJ into a 2 inch hole at 50 yards... I can take another Beretta with the same specs but not the same barrel or trigger mods, shooting the same ammo and you'll be lucky to achieve a 5" group from the bench.

The same thing applies to slingshots. I have several that are absolutely accurate for me. I can take the same bandset off of my best and put it on one of my worst... and it is still inaccurate.
Now, I realize what I call inaccurate is not what most consider bad shooting. The difference I'm talking about is the ability to cut a card fairly consistently from 33' and in hitting a soda can consistently from the same distance... My best slingshots allow me to do the first and with my worst slingshots I'm lucky to do the second.

Same thing goes for bands vs. tubes... with the right bandset on the right slingshot, I can do things most people wouldn't believe, then I can put tubes on the same slingshot and still shoot well above average but not like with the bands.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

wd40 said:


> "Beauty and comfort are found in the frame.
> 
> Performance in the bands.
> 
> ...


Beware the man who only has one slingshot. Absolutely 100% agree with this I only use one slingshot as in snooker using your own cue is vital for pinpoint accuracy and consistancy to get the ball to screw back stun follow through you need to feel very comfortable with it, I have in the past borrowed a friends cue when the tip has come off during a match , your ability to pot is the same but your ability to control the cue ball is not . I feel the same theory applies to slingshots you may well shoot fairly accurately when picking up another slingshot but pinpoint accuracy and consistency will not be any where near as good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

For accuracy shooter plays the main part.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a video showing the difference in accuracy when using only one slingshot my edc is the trophy slingshot I fired 10 shots with this and then fired 10 shots with Gamekeeper Johns their is nothing wrong with Johns slingshot it is a quality slingshot, I'm just proving the point that you cannot pick up another slingshot and shoot equally as well with it although you will shoot reasonably well the accuracy will not be anywhere near as good as your edc,If you want to get really good results you do need to get to know and use only one slingshot.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I keep telling myself this: " John dear chap" you will only become extremely accurate if you use the same set up over and over and over again...in other words pick a catty that feels comfy in the hand and practice the same thing when you hit something accurately over and over and so ad infinitum


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Gib said:


> For me its fork width, I shoot frames with a small throat much better then those that are wide.


I seem to prefer a low fork with a wide throat, then again some micros of.mine don't even really have forks.. so I think the frame design should suite the shooters style, ie flip, butterfly, finger support and palm grip all require a slightly diff aim technique, but the shooter has to accommodate these differences to achieve consistent shooting..


----------

